

Show HN: Nanosupply.co – Free and open sharing of nanomaterials - shivakaush
http://nanosupply.co

======
shivakaush
Please leave your comments/ideas/suggestions about nanosupply.

current stack is nginx, Laravel, MySQl, Elastic Search, Bootstrap 3, jQuery

Also if you like this project, I am available for work so send me an email at
shiva@shivakaushal.me.

thanks!

